# Rome Katana vs K2 Lien AT vs Flux DS vs Burton Cartel



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

Take sites like those with a grain of salt. The katana is an amazing binding, and majority of the people on this forum will agree. They're insanely customizable and Rome's warranty is the best in the business in my experience. Can't go wrong with the cartels either. Ive owned a pair and they're very capable both in the park and for cruising around the mountain. 

I don't know much about the K2s or fluxs tho. Honestly can't go wrong with all choices. Bottom line, a review website (especially thegoodride) should only be a guide. They shouldn't hinder you from getting gear, especially if you're getting a good deal.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Whenever the question is "Flux or...", the answer is Flux.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

The reason you are seeing mixed reviews for Katana has to with the fact that it's so customizable. It can be setup to feel very locked down and responsive or lose and tweakable.

In order to really do a true review, you need to ride with it in different configurations. 

Most of these reviews are based on guys riding it for few runs and if it's setup different than what the reviewer likes, it's going to get a bad review.

This binding more than others really needs to be ridden for few days minimum in different configurations for someone to get the true feel of what the binding can or cannot do.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I ride a Proto type two as my daily driver. This year I bought and sold many bindings. I started with Rome katana since I rode them last year and loved them. 

Went to burton genesis, Union atlas, Rome dod, union super force. At the end of the season I saw some katanas for 40% and got em for a few days out. I'm so confident in saying they work the best for me that I bought a second pair so that I have two pairs for next season. It's. Ice to get a deal since it doesn't look like they made any changes to next yesrs model. 

Get them. You will love them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can get a good deal on the Katanas get them. They're really solid and have some chameleon characteristics to them with their ability to ride they way you need them to, however that may be. Honestly it kinda falls into the jack of all trades master of none thing. But I'd run em.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> If you can get a good deal on the Katanas get them. They're really solid and have some chameleon characteristics to them with their ability to ride they way you need them to, however that may be. Honestly it kinda falls into the jack of all trades master of none thing. But I'd run em.


I can dig that. I would say that would be a perfect fit for a never summer type two. Good at everything, no master at anything.


----------



## uriahpete (May 30, 2017)

Thank you all for responses. I bought Katana. I found such a good deal on them and I could not resist to give them a try.


----------



## kbarbera (Dec 6, 2017)

Do you mind telling me what size binding/boot you have? And what kind of setup you rock on the Katana?

I just got size M/L Katanas for my 10.5 ThirtyTwo's and they seem too small. Thinking I'm going to exchange for L/XL


----------

